# Preorders for Official Michael Myers Halloween II Masks



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Halloween Asylum is now taking preorders for the Official Michael Myers Halloween II Mask and the Blood Tears version as well. Both masks were sculpted by Justin Mabry and are the most screen-accurate Michael Myers masks ever released. Our regular price will be $57.99, but we're offereing a $5 discount on preorders. From what I understand, production begins in March and they will make enough to fill preorders and only a small amount extra. So to guarantee your mask, order early.


----------

